# So I ended up adopting a pigeon



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

I adopted a pigeon from someone in the area who had a loft that they gave up on, and I have to say, I'm glad I adopted her when I did. She's a total mess and I honestly just need to vent. I get that they all get sick, but she was never seen by a vet ever and she now has special needs and due to that her flock mates pulled her feathers and pecked her. but jeezus its heartbreaking. I'm glad I was able to adopt her as quickly as I did, over all she is a beautiful girl and so sweet. I adore her, but I'm just so upset she never got proper care.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

How does one even house and care for a pigeon? Good luck in getting her back to her old pigeon-y self.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Romad said:


> How does one even house and care for a pigeon? Good luck in getting her back to her old pigeon-y self.


Thank you. 
Depends on your set up preference. Some build giant lofts outdoors/indoors with bunch of birds, others use large cages and only keep a few birds. I have only this one so i have a decent sized cage for her. The require a fortified feed mix, veggies and some fruits, vitamins, vet care and socializing. I also hang out on a forum for pigeon keeping to get tips for caring for her since she's my first pigeon.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

We used to have pigeons. Lot's of them too. Dad would build a custom made cage. Very big where they could go indoors and out without ever leaving the cage. My dad does construction so he did this big cage all by himself. This was years ago though. Then of course we had to get rid of them and destroy the cage cause where it was set up, we couldn't keep it anymore. My uncle sold the duplex and way in the back in the backyard is where the cage was built. So yeah everything came down.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

But it is very easy to take care of them.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry I disappeared on this, Rosy is doing well and has adapted to living with us. She's gotten to be very affectionate with me. She thinks I'm the best perch in the house too. She's happy and healthy according to her new vet, but her flight will never recover to normal. 
Anyways here she is now that she looks much better, some of her feathers are still


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Aw, so cute! My aunt and family "aunt" both have pigeons. Good for you that you took in this pigeon and gave it a good home and medical care.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

kitkat67 said:


> Aw, so cute! My aunt and family "aunt" both have pigeons. Good for you that you took in this pigeon and gave it a good home and medical care.


Thanks. Her previous owner's been trying to see how she's doing.


----------

